
The Collapse of Clinton's China Policy: Undoing the Damage of the MFN Debate - AFascistWorld
https://www.heritage.org/report/the-collapse-clintons-china-policy-undoing-the-damage-the-mfn-debate
======
mdorazio
This needs a (1994) tag. It's a fun read to see that policies enabling China's
human rights violations date back to the Clinton presidency. We've basically
been ignoring all the bad parts of globalization for 25 years because, hey,
it's good for shareholders.

